# Broken tooth



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi
I went today with Samantha (my new adopted kitty) for vet checkup. I learned today, that Sami's upper canine is broken. I fill very  sad about it. What future can bring with this? Can cat with broken tooth eat dry food?


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh no! I so sorry about Sammy. >< I don't know about this one, but I hope she's okay.


----------



## The Humble Servant (Mar 16, 2011)

A broken tooth is very painful and at risk for infection so it should be extracted, though you may be able to find a veterinary dentist to do a root canal if Sami is a good candidate for it.

I wouldn't worry to much about her eating kibble when missing a tooth, I've known toothless cats who eat kibble no problems. Most cat's don't chew food, their teeth are designed for grabbing prey or shearing off a chunk to swallow whole, they don't really have chewing teeth like us or dogs.
Just make sure the kibbles are small and don't have pointy ends. Your vet will likely want her on canned for a few weeks after the extraction though, to allow her mouth to heal.

Good luck!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blacky has always had a broken upper canine, the 8 years we've had her... she likes wet food better, but she eats dry as well sometimes. The vets have looked at it and never said anything... they mentioned last time we were there she might need some dental (uh - 1,000 dollars when you add in taxes!), but never said it was serious.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

I wasn't told during the adoption about her canine damage. I could bring her back to the shelter, but you know how it is. You fall in love with kitty during shelter-home ride. Anyway, I hope everything will be OK. I read that cats can live with that for years.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Squiggy has about one-quarter of the tips of both upper canines broken off. I haven't noticed any ill effect. He eats everything. Should this be a concern, now or in the future?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Sparky has a broken upper fang, due to be removed next week. It's been broken for some time, the only issue he's has is that the unbroken tooth sometimes now props his lip up on that side, and randomly looks like Elvis : D


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

When I adopted Egypt, she had 2 upper broken canines, but on neither one was the pulp exposed. It's been almost a year later, and during her last exam in February, the Vet took a look at them and commented on how gorgeous her teeth were. I feed her raw in the morning and canned at night. She chomps through bone like a champ and has never had any ill effect. It is something which needs monitoring during her yearly check-ups just to prevent any serious problems down the road.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

It really depends on how it is broken and whether or not the pulp is exposed or not. The lower probably 1/6th of Sully's upper canine is broken off with no dentin exposure and no ill effects. He was checked by a veterinary dentist. But, if the dentin IS exposed, then its painful and likely to become infected. Infection in the canine tooth is especially dangerous due to the location of the root of the tooth and proximity to the sinus/nasal cavities. 

What did the vet say? Worst case scenario, you have it pulled. She will be fine without it.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Several of my cats have missing canine teeth. It causes them no problems whatsoever. As others have said, the important issue is whether enough of the tooth is broken to expose the pulp and leave her vulnerable to infection. If that's the case, she will need to have the rest of the tooth extracted. But after she heals from the extraction, she'll be just fine, and it won't affect her life expectancy at all.

Laurie


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you guys for your replies. Her canine damage is not that severe. Hopefully she will live her life without any tooth problems.


----------

